# SeaDoo



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

A friend of mine has a SeaDoo and he wants to take it down to Orange Beach while he is there on vacation. His question is; what does he need to do after using it in the bay (saltwater).I don't have one butfigured that he'd need to flush it out with freshwater. Is this correct and is there anything else that needs to be done?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

thats about it, just flush it out and rinse it off....make sure to rinse the trailer, axle, springs, etc. well also


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Josh, I just showed him your reply. He is appreciative. And thanks for the tip on rinsing the trailor also.


----------

